
The story behind:How we use K8s and spot instances to reduce cost up to 80% - tuananh
https://tuananh.net/2020/02/20/the-story-behind-my-talk-cloud-cost-optimization-at-scale/
======
tuananh
author here: this is the story of how we make use of Kubernetes / spot
instances and .NET Core to significantly reduce our EC2 billing cost in 2016.

